

Facebook Bans Mentioning Other Social Platforms in Apps (#11) - ecaron
http://developers.facebook.com/policy/#policies

======
dfxm12
"Competing social platform" is pretty broad. Would this give Facebook grounds
to remove an app because it promotes SMS messaging, email, delivering ads,
storing photos somewhere, etc?

 _Caveat emptor_.

------
randomanonymous
What's so surprising about that? It's common sense that they'd do it.

Apple does the same thing concerning android apps, and Android does the same
thing with apple apps. Online games do the same thing with other online sites
and so on.

Nothing new, nothing surprising, and nothing wrong it it.

~~~
ecaron
Could you post some links regarding Android doing the same thing with Apple? I
can't find any examples of anything that compares to a ban of this scope.

~~~
NeilCJames
The closest thing in the Android Market terms is this: "You may not use the
Market to distribute or make available any Product whose primary purpose is to
facilitate the distribution of Products outside of the Market." So, no, there
is nothing that compares to the Facebook policy on Android.

------
WadeWilliams
Smart!

If you link to Google Plus, we'll Ban Your Ap! That way you can just build
your ap into Google Plus.

This strategy should work well long term. _sarcasm_

